# My boss is selling this to me!



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

24 inch stroke, 2 inch bore.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Dang, That can move some serious weight. With the right linkage you could do one of these, Something I have wanted to do for a long time. I have seen a version where there was a live actor riding the mechanism, that was really cool. That cylinder would have enough lifting power to probably do it.


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

Batbuddy said:


> Dang, That can move some serious weight. With the right linkage you could do one of these, Something I have wanted to do for a long time. I have seen a version where there was a live actor riding the mechanism, that was really cool. That cylinder would have enough lifting power to probably do it.


Yup! I was eyeballing a few videos and found a couple with just that frame. With the 600mm stroke, I'm thinking about something like that with a longer, higher jump. Use the power for a longer and thus heavier frame. I know my ass ain't getting strapped to that thing🤣😜😁


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I guess it depends how fast and abrupt it moves. I think it would be fun to ride it! LOL


----------

